# Anyone having an issue with premium connectivity upgrade??



## VoltageDrop

I noticed that upon getting into the car today that the satellite view was gone although I upgraded to premium connectivity over a week ago.....when I logged in to my Tesla account to check.....it showed "standard connectivity"......not sure why??? Here's the kicker.....when I try to upgrade again to premium connectivity...... I get an error saying something went wrong and to try again later......


Anyone else having this issue???


----------



## Achooo

I am in word-for-word the exact same situation.


----------



## Achooo

@VoltageDrop please report back if you find a solution. I'll do the same.


----------



## Klaus-rf

I noticed that my "T" display page in the car shows "Premium Connectivity ends 12/31/2019". Even though I signed up for monthly.


----------



## GDN

My account page shows the same thing, says something went wrong and shows I have standard connectivity although I've also clicked a couple weeks back to upgrade. Just streamed Bluetooth from my phone earlier and typically don't have the satellite view up. So I didn't notice anything different in the car.


----------



## Feathermerchant

Me too.


----------



## Dmb5450

Yup, am having issues too. When signing up, I was told my credit card info was incorrect. After trying a few times that finally worked. I then had the exact issue you described. When I went back to my car I could not unlock. The app stated that I had no products associated with my account. I was unable to access my car, luckily the key card worked. Randomly everything went back to normal about 6 hours later. I am still having issues with the map.


----------



## Achooo

I did a two scroll wheel reset and the satellite map returned but still no streaming or web browser.


----------



## VoltageDrop

Achooo said:


> I did a two scroll wheel reset and the satellite map returned but still no streaming or web browser.


Tried that too....nothing changed....interestingly though I never lost music streaming.....go figure


----------



## VoltageDrop

I put in an email to Tesla about the issue and I will report back when I hear something from them or if it spontaneously fixes itself........I did get another software update today....2019.40.50.5 that I was hoping would fix this problem but no luck on this front.......it was probably an update that addressed other bugs ....


----------



## Jim H

Achooo said:


> I did a two scroll wheel reset and the satellite map returned but still no streaming or web browser.


Did reset also, and 50.5 update. Still no satellite map, but I have streaming and web browser. I'll trade you my web browser for your satellite map. I'll keep streaming.


----------



## Achooo

Has anyone had any luck getting this ironed out?


----------



## Jim H

Achooo said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting this ironed out?


I just drove the car today, and my satellite maps is back on. So now I have satellite, streaming, and internet, so looks like I'm good to go, at least for today!


----------



## Feathermerchant

Traffic?
Just checked and mine appears to have traffic and satellite. Card has not been charged yet.


----------



## VoltageDrop

Will check the car later and see if anything changed. Still haven’t heard from Tesla though.


----------



## Jim H

Feathermerchant said:


> Traffic?
> Just checked and mine appears to have traffic and satellite. Card has not been charged yet.


yup.


----------



## Stephen Karol

Received 2019.40.50.7(!) last night, everything worked going to work this morning but coming home my phone did not work as key and my account states standard connectivity though I ordered Premium when it came out. hopefully will get corrected soon!


----------



## VoltageDrop

Okay. All is well now. Everything has returned to normal. Only thing is that my account still says standard connectivity. I did upgrade to 50.7 yesterday..... didn’t check the car until today... I wonder if it was a glitch that was fixed with the update.


----------



## BluestarE3

I never lost functionality, but my account did erroneously show "Standard Connectivity" after the start of the new year as many have reported. Today, my account correctly shows "Premium Connectivity" with 2/3 as the next billing date.


----------



## GDN

Thought I would go check my account again since you report your has updated and it hit me I might need to check my credit card. We had one hacked last summer. Sure enough I had an old cancelled card number in there. I've updated it. I figure my status will be updated sometime this weekend.


----------



## Dmb5450

After installing the 2019.40.50.7 update everything is working again.


----------



## Needsdecaf

So I had completely forgotten about this upgrade. Everything was still working 100% on Friday. Didn't drive the car all weekend. Got in this morning and thought "hey, my map looks funny". Took a sip of coffee and remembered why. Found the email link, did the upgrade and immediately got a notice on my screen that I had premium connectivity. Also, got a notice through apple pay immediately that my card was charged. Great, I think. 

Not great. I was listening to a podcast on my phone, but checked streaming and it was working. But no satellite, no traffic. I kept looking for the icons to activate them but nothing. Did the two button reset twice while stopped at lights, still nothing. 

Hoping that after the car goes to sleep it will come back and be fine. 

My Tesla account shows that my subscription is active, and shows a receipt for this month. Didn't really dive into the menus in the car that much.


----------



## Needsdecaf

Follow up. When I went down to the car after verifying it had been asleep, nothing had changed. I navigated to streaming audio and it told me to connect to wifi, then I navigated to Spotify. All of a sudden the screen did a quick reboot. Came back on and it did another quick reboot and stayed on. I noticed on the maps that the satellite view wasn't on but I could see a sliver of traffic data. So I navigated to the maps and boom, satellite was back.

As of now, this is where I stand:

Sat map view - active
Traffic data view - active
Streaming music - active
Caraoke - active
Video streaming - not active
Browser - didn't check. 
Strange that the video streaming didn't work.


----------



## VoltageDrop

... the first monthly payment was deducted from my linked payment card and my Tesla account now indicates "premium connectivity".....all appears normal now


----------



## Achooo

VoltageDrop said:


> ... the first monthly payment was deducted from my linked payment card and my Tesla account now indicates "premium connectivity".....all appears normal now


It looks like it just took them a few days to iron things out for the fleet.


----------



## TheScientist

All I know is that Spotify is really bad and always has trouble loading. Almost makes me wonder why the premium connectivity is worth paying for...


----------



## RickO2018

VoltageDrop said:


> I noticed that upon getting into the car today that the satellite view was gone although I upgraded to premium connectivity over a week ago.....when I logged in to my Tesla account to check.....it showed "standard connectivity"......not sure why??? Here's the kicker.....when I try to upgrade again to premium connectivity...... I get an error saying something went wrong and to try again later......
> 
> Anyone else having this issue???


I had that "something went wrong" problem initially as well. Than I discovered my credit card's expiration date was set for the following month. Once I updated the credit card, I did not see the message again and the Premium Connectivity "Tax" went into effect!


----------



## Tiktok

Last week during a trip in California, I saw my satellite view disappear from Premium Connectivity. I enrolled in May with an annual subscription and never have received traffic info either. Still don’t. Any ideas?


----------

